# Happy Thankgiving



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I want to wish everyone a Happy and Safe Thankgiving


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you! You have a wonderful day...

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all you fine folk.

May your stuffing be tasty,
Your turkey be plump,
May your potatoes and gravy have nary a lump.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

For non-Pittsburgers, that's chipped ham (we love that stuff), pierogies & Iron City Beer. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My father was from just outside Pittsburgh, near Uniontown...they drank Rolling Rock.  Ponies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Rolling Rock is pretty much the only beer I drink.

This will be the first Thanksgiving I haven't worked in five years. Sadly, our Thanksgiving was last Saturday... when I _was_ working. LR has to work tonight and tomorrow night. So I'll be home alone for Turkey Day.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving, all.

I'll be spending Thanksgiving with the one I love.  But then my husband will make me stop reading and go to my mother's house.  Poo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!



Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

*Happy Thanksgiving!!!*



Bacardi Jim said:


> Rolling Rock is pretty much the only beer I drink.


Rolling Rock and Dos Equis for me. I drink others but those are my favorites.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> http://brainfuel.tv/postimages/big_bird_thanksgiving.jpg
> [/quote]
> 
> [color=navy]Oh, my...THAT is BIG BIRD!! I don't know whether to laugh to say ewwwww![/color]


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I want to wish all my Kindle Family, a very Happy Thanksgiving.

May you enjoy, good family and friends, and be Thankful for everyone there...enjoy them, they are a treasure.

I will be off the boards for a bit (okay, I can hear the hoorays ) vacationing, and I'll be back in a few days to bug you
all again...oh, that is BJ's job...well, I'll be back again anyways 

Peace

--sailor


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

sailor said:


> Oh, my...THAT is BIG BIRD!! I don't know whether to laugh to say ewwwww!


Yep. It's one of my favorite Thanksgiving cartoons/jokes. Wait til Christmas gets here ...heheheheheheheee!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

sailor said:


> Oh, my...THAT is BIG BIRD!! I don't know whether to laugh to say ewwwww!


He's kind of old. I bet he's tough.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> For non-Pittsburgers, that's chipped ham (we love that stuff), pierogies & Iron City Beer.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


*That picture may have scarred me for life  I'm glad that you explained what it was ;-p*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


>


*Oh nooooooo....Big Bird 

Have a great vaca Sailor ))*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My father was from just outside Pittsburgh, near Uniontown...they drank Rolling Rock. Ponies.


I love Rolling Rock...when I drink beer.

L


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Rolling Rock used to be brewed in Latrobe, PA which is about 15 miles east of me. That's home of Arnold Palmer and the late Mr. Rogers. I don't believe Rolling Rock is brewed there anymore. In Pittsburgh though, Iron City was the beer of the steelworkers -- back in the day when we had them! I wouldn't know if Iron City tastes good. To me, all beer tastes yucky.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My family were coal miners.  Perhaps Rolling Rock was the beer of coal miners...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I went to college in Greensburg, PA and Rolling Rock was the beer of college kids. . ..'cause it was CHEAP  

Ann
(of course, on no account did underage drinking ever occur )

Oh, and when we lived in England, it was an expensive imported beer.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Suzanne! Where do you live? I grew up in N. Huntingdon. My family is still in the area. 

And I LOVE chipped ham! I haven't had it in ages! Yum!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! May everyone have  blessed day and safe travels.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So who had to run to the store to pick up a forgotten item ... or two (raises hand).  Good ole' WalMart.  I thanked all the lovely people who went in to work today so that I could pick up biscuits and eggs.  

I didn't feel so bad when I saw people walking out with loaded grocery carts.  Some people were buying clothes and one person bought Christmas dishes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Rolling Rock is now brewed in St. Louis, as it was acquired by Anheuser-Busch a couple of years ago.  Sadly, it is no longer brewed in the famous "glass-lined tanks," and you can taste the difference.   Oddly, it is still priced like an imported/premium beer around here--running slightly more than Michelob.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!

Hmm.. beer, I'm not sure I have a favorite but I do like Michelob AmberBock, I've never tried Rolling Rock.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

No beer for me.  Today is a wine day, if I can sneak some past my ever vigilant daughter and son-in-law.  They're not anti-drinking, just anti-me-drinking.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

To all of my new KindleBoard Friends.
I am thankful that I found you.​


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!

Stuffing, onions and dessert are made. Hors d'oeuvres artfully arranged. We'll be deep frying the turkey and I am cheating and using gravy from a jar and cranberry sauce from a can. Mom is bringing the sweet potatoes. 

Looks like we are all set for a feast!

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> No beer for me. Today is a wine day, if I can sneak some past my ever vigilant daughter and son-in-law. They're not anti-drinking, just anti-me-drinking.


HA!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll more than likely be having my drink of choice today which is Captain Morgan Tattoo and diet coke, yumm.  Well ok, maybe a bit of wine with dinner.


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your Kindle!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is my first Kindle Family Thanksgiving. (I mean you.) Happy Turkey!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to you.  Are you calling us turkeys?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

For those of you who don't own your own copy, here's a little Thanksgiving Day treat:

Alice's Restaurant


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pitiful.  Just pitiful.  Thanksgiving and we're all online....

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!

Betsy


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy Turkey Day to all.  Am away from my home computer so I had to get on my mother's.  It is slow. May all have a wonderful day to spent with love ones and of course your Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pitiful. Just pitiful. Thanksgiving and we're all online....
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!!!!
> 
> Betsy


I have no life and no family. What's your excuse? 

No appreciation for the dulcet tones of Arlo Guthrie?


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving!

I am thankful for so many things...and my new Kindle Board family is one of the special blessings in my life!

Thank you for all the smiles every day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I have no life and no family. What's your excuse?
> 
> No appreciation for the dulcet tones of Arlo Guthrie?


We have the original. 

And I had my Thanksgiving with my extended family on Saturday. Today hubby and I are watching a very odd musical with Betty Grable called Three for the Show.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

^^^ God I love TCM.  If our TV is on, there is at least a 50% chance that that's what channel it's on.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Kindleboarders.  I'm thankful I have my Kindle and all of you to share my joy with as well as suggest covers, books, purses and other ways to spend my money.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for that link, Jim. I saw Arlo a few years ago (third time) and he said, "If I had known this song was going to be such a hit, I would have made it shorter than 18 minutes."

We had a nice day. The food was great and everyone stayed off touchy topics. Now my son's friends are all arriving to gobble up my leftovers...

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hope everyone enjoyed their Thanksgiving today! I am still kindleless... the daughter is still reading _Twilight_! Maybe I can read after she goes to sleep. There is a football game on, hubby has disappeared into his computer room/recording studio. The grandkids are chasing Harley around the house and I am relaxing at my computer!! It has been a great day!

ps - our drink of choice today... Sweet Tea! Family gatherings are the only time we make it.

Happy Thanksgiving to each and every one of my Kindle Family!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Thanks for that link, Jim. I saw Arlo a few years ago (third time) and he said, "If I had known this song was going to be such a hit, I would have made it shorter than 18 minutes."
> 
> We had a nice day. The food was great and everyone stayed off touchy topics. Now my son's friends are all arriving to gobble up my leftovers...
> 
> L


Leslie: My pleasure. I also have his rare anniversary edition sitting on my PC, just a few click away....


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Suzanne! Where do you live? I grew up in N. Huntingdon. My family is still in the area.
> 
> And I LOVE chipped ham! I haven't had it in ages! Yum!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! May everyone have blessed day and safe travels.


Scrapping, I live in N. Huntingdon!!! What a small world! Yes, Isaly's chipped ham is the absolute best!!!! Sadly, Isaly's in Irwin closed a few years ago.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! It's almost 1 a.m. and I'm still stuffed!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Scrapping, I live in N. Huntingdon!!! What a small world! Yes, Isaly's chipped ham is the absolute best!!!! Sadly, Isaly's in Irwin closed a few years ago.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! It's almost 1 a.m. and I'm still stuffed!


Drink a RR and burp a long burp. You'll feel better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Now that Thanksgiving is over, it's time to get on-line and order chocolate covered potato chips.  Have to order early, because they run out of them fast.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Now that Thanksgiving is over, it's time to get on-line and order chocolate covered potato chips. Have to order early, because they run out of them fast.


And where do you order them from?

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And where do you order them from?
> 
> L


Here's where I get them from.

http://www.grimaldicandies.com/catalog.html?item_id=1

Someone from my office brought them in. They're made in her hometown. Now you can get them from Macy's, Neiman Marcus, many other places now on-line and even Amazon. You'll also find recipes.

Totally addictive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Now that Thanksgiving is over, it's time to get on-line and order chocolate covered potato chips. Have to order early, because they run out of them fast.


Pardon me for saying this, but that just doesn't sound good?

http://www.google.com/search?q=chocolate+covered+potato+chips&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pardon me for saying this, but that just doesn't sound good?
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=chocolate+covered+potato+chips&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


I thought the same thing. Salt? Potatoes? Chocolate? No way. Then the seductive aroma of chocolate got to me so I broke down and tried one. Then two. Then three. Now, I have to have them at Christmas because that's the first time I tasted them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Firefox won't let me get into grimaldicandies.com.  Their security cert has been revoked.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Firefox won't let me get into grimaldicandies.com. Their security cert has been revoked.


It is working fine for me w/Firefox.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me, too

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is the popular chocolate item around here:

http://shop.havenscandies.com/detail.aspx?ID=131

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, my.  That is decadent.  

I'll have to try Grimaldi's again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Firefox won't let me get into grimaldicandies.com. Their security cert has been revoked.


That's because they're located at Grimmauld place and you don't know the secret to getting in. . . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> That's because they're located at Grimmauld place and you don't know the secret to getting in. . . . . .


Noooo. Not the Fidelius Charm!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmm $14+ for chocolate covered chips or $14+ for the new Jim Buthcher book....neither I am too poooooor!  Whaaaaaa


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pardon me for saying this, but that just doesn't sound good?
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=chocolate+covered+potato+chips&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


sounds great to me... salty, sweet, crunchy, chocolate!!! yummy! We make chocolate covered fritoes here at home! People always make fun of them, but they disappear really fast!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

This is one of my favorite candy stores located in Midland, TX where my ds and his family live.

http://www.susiessouthforty.com/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> sounds great to me... salty, sweet, crunchy, chocolate!!! yummy! We make chocolate covered fritoes here at home! People always make fun of them, but they disappear really fast!


I like my chocolate straight up, the way God intended, LOL!

Actually, I'm not a potato chip eater, so that may be influencing me. 

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like my chocolate straight up, the way God intended, LOL!
> 
> Actually, I'm not a potato chip eater, so that may be influencing me.
> 
> Betsy


Just for you, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, I'm having a now rare migraine, and chocolate is a trigger...I'll have to look at it again in a day or two!

Betsy


----------

